# DIY C02 Without Ferts?



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

My tank is a low light plants with 4 plants (3 of which are high light plants which are growing fine). I would like to add C02 with Niko's little "invention" with the hagen elite filter. Can I add DIY C02 without adding ferts to the tank?


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm sure someone will say that I'm wrong but I do it. I started the DIY Co2 to overcome an algae problem. 

Is it a plant only tank or do you have fish in it? I have a heavy bioload and I add the recommended dose of SeaChem Flourish after I do a weekly 50% WC. That's it, no IE dosing or anything else.

Just what I do, it works for me.


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

My tank has 6 fully grown guppies along with 3 loaches and about a dozen RCS (All sizes). But I don't have ANY ferts at ALL. So would it be safe for me? I see that ur using atleast one fert :S.


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

harshal1992 said:


> So would it be safe for me? I see that ur using atleast one fert :S.


I'm kinda confused or it might be that my answer was confusing.

Yes, I use DIY Co2 in a tank without ferts. I don't consider the little dose of flourish once a week to be the kind of regime that the folks in this forum consider when they say using ferts. I feel that the heavy bioload of my tank makes up for this. It's not a show tank by any means, the plants do OK, not spectacular. I think I should do more. The addition of DIY Co2 has helped.

Safe? In what way? To dose ferts or Co2? What are you concerned about? The fish, shrimp or plants?

I can say that I have a dedicated 5g Eclipse tank for my RCS. Low tech, no ferts, no Co2. The Windelov java fern and subwassertang (sp?) are out of control and I need to do a major trim. I personally would not have them in the same tank with fish. People do it but I don't think 12 RCS will have a chance with 6 guppys. A lot has to do with the size of your tank. The guppys will have a hard time finding the RCS in a 55g but will have a feast in a 5g. So it all depends.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

harshal1992 said:


> Can I add DIY C02 without adding ferts to the tank?


CO2 is a kind of nutrient. By injecting CO2 without a corresponding increase of other nutrients, those other nutrients will be depleted down the road - creating an imbalance of nutrients. With such imbalance, many plants may not be able to grow, but algae can. Thus, algae may become an issue.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

think of it this way...

co2 is like water to us and ferts are like breakfast, lunch and dinner to us.

you can live on just water for a short while, but you'll still be starving for nourishment. and will eventually perish.

plants are living entities and they need nourishment to survive. so do them a favour, provide the nourishment.


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

freydo said:


> think of it this way...
> 
> co2 is like water to us and ferts are like breakfast, lunch and dinner to us.
> 
> ...


Alright, I see what you're getting at, but can't I just give them none of both and they'll still do good? Because I have an ultra low light tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

When you say Ultra Low Light, _exactly how much is that_? Before you worry about C02 or Ferts you need to make sure you have the appropiate amount of light for the plants you are growing, since light is the most important factor in plant growth.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

you could, but your plants will show signs of nutrient deficiencies eventually, such as yellow leaves, holes in the leaves, etc.

you say you have high light plants in a ultra low light tank, without proper nutrients, they won't do very well. if it's cost, then i would suggest going with low light plants, such as crypts, swords, etc.

just check out the plant finder for the plants that suit you best. good luck!


----------

